# Support Boots for Special Needs Children



## lisa35

Hi all, does anyone's child wear these and do they help/work? Finlay has to have a pair made for him to help with his toe walking but I was told they don't always work. Their now worried because of his falls so we need to get him flat footed, any tips to get him down welcome. If I tell him to put his feet down he does for a few strides then back up again I suppose he will find it hard to break the habit since he's done it from the start.


----------



## DanielleM

What are they? Piedro boots? Why does he have to wear them, I can't really give any advice without a bit more info. My LO had them due to CP, they did not do much and now he wears AFO's


----------



## lisa35

Not sure which ones he will be getting hun, it came up in his full assessment at hospital that they will be getting a pair made for him. They said they are harder in the foot making it harder for Finlay to flex his toes.

It's because he toe walks & because of this his balance isn't great which causes him to fall over, he is covered in bruises all down his legs & gets the odd bump on his head.

He has got autism so that's why he toe walks.


----------



## bbear690

My daughter has worn peidro boots from the age of 15 months, she is now 10


She was born with talipes so hers keep her feet nice and straight :) at the moment she has Shiny black ones, they are really and do not look like nhs shoes :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan's had piedros in the past also, but like Danielle's boy they weren't "rigid" enough for her and she now also wears AFO's


----------



## lisa35

Tegans Mama said:


> Tegan's had piedros in the past also, but like Danielle's boy they weren't "rigid" enough for her and she now also wears AFO's

What are AFO's? I'm still waiting for Fins shoes to be made even though they said I wouldn't be waiting long.


----------

